# Memorial Day-Teach Your Children



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I just watch President Trump place the wreath on the tomb of the unknown soldier. A solemn gesture to signify our nations loss of men who served to protect us in all of our wars.

As I watched I was appalled at a little girl over the Presidents right shoulder texting. 3 other young men in the audience wore their ball caps, one woman behind the texting child was wearing her hat. All as the wreath was layed on the the tomb and the President stood their in a moment of silence for the dead.

Worse yet not one veteran in the audience, not one citizen corrected any of this.

Our country is in the shape its in because we no longer have any respect. Its evidence that parents are so ignorant they cannot teach it. Our schools are lax because in history class they talk about the Dr. Martin Luther King but they don't talk about what allowed him to speak as openly as he did.

On this day Memorial Day 2017, I challenge each member of PT to teach our youth respect for the flag. Teach them respectful flag protocol. Teach them the flag is not a piece of clothing to be worn its the symbol many have given up their lives for. Teach them that that cloth with 13 stripes and 50 stars represents all of us, its one symbol that truly makes us all the same in such a great land. It should never be treated as just a piece of cloth.

Encourage your schools to teach the below link , its the best thanks you can ever give this veteran...Thankyou!

https://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/USCODE-2011-title4/html/USCODE-2011-title4-chap1.htm


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Amen Larry! At the events I was at, it was cool to see that all of the kids were quiet when they were saying the prayer and shooting the guns. Everyone took their hats off as well, and stood with their hands on their hearts. It's good knowing that in all the bad we see these days, there is still some good.

Thanks for your service!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Tuff I tell you what I tell all. When I hear "Thanks for your service!" I think of hollywood and the phonies that started that phrase.

If you want to really thank a vet, get a few copies of United States Code Title 4 Chapter 1 - The Flag and start handing them out to the men and women that think its patriotic to wear the flag as underwear, swimwear, head-wear or curtains in their homes. Also stop boycotting stores that have a "Memorial Day Sale" or sell such clothes.

I say this as that flag means home to every vet abroad. Its the only thing you have under battle to return to. It gives you the grit to fight and it covers you when your fight has ended permanently.

You want to thank a vet.....each year go to Hanoi Jane's online sites (Jane Fonda's website or facebook page) and tell her she is a American traitor. Thus she has no rights! She should of been shot! I don't say that to many but to her I do. The same with Dennis Rodman he's a traitor also! How dare he call on North Korea and call Kim Jon-un his friend!

Also stop supporting Ted Nugent. He's a money grabbing scum bag and a child molesting fly maggot. In the day he dodged the draft, wore our flag on his behind on stage and stepped on it. Now he talks about the second amendment like he invented it. Why? To make money that's why! 40 years later our youth thinks hes the best thing any hunter could be. Worse yet our very own NRA likes this celebrity maggot. All because he talks with a silver tongue!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Amen Larry. Growing up with a Vietnam Vet for a dad has made me who I am today. I started a vets outing in our Muskies Inc. group in Milwaukee, which is going on it's 6th year this year, not to mention, my boat is always open to vets who want to get out fishing.

I was talking with my dad the other day about the SE Wisconsin Vietnam Vets group he is in. He was talking about a couple of guys who were in the service at the time, but did not see combat, much less put feet on the ground in Nam. Yet they parade around like decorated vets, talking the talk. He's not a fan of that. My dad won't talk much about it unless I prod him a bit, but I know that it's not easy on him to do so.

He said he was sitting on a boat going to Mackinac (however you spell that lol) Island this past weekend, and a guy walked by and just put his hand on his shoulder and nodded. Later on the ride, the same guy came up and asked where he was in country, and the two shared a quick conversation. It's neat to hear how combat vets interact with each other.

I don't have the patience for those who disrespect or try to be more than they were. And even less for those that dodged the draft. I wish I would have had the same frame of mind when I was younger, and would have served. But I didn't, so I try to make up by doing what I can for the vets that did put their lives on the line for us all. Whether they wanted to or not.

I'll have to find a better phrase to use though, that is more heartfelt.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Tuff, tell your Dad I understand.

As for you no need to apologize for not being a "VET" whippy ti' do... your no more of a man nor less of one.

But your somebody to me because your a Natural Born American Citizen and over your life you'll contribute more to societies future than any military man. Why, because the minute you pay taxes, place a vote and have a child, you are a major part of society that is why.

Now I can say this as no war has been fought on our shore. But even in Britain, Germany and Japan....when the war is over and there is a grand life afterwards.

You already have honor? There is great honor is saving another life, helping an ill person, being a great Son, Brother, Dad, Grandpa, Great Grandpa. There is great honor in having one or two life long friends because best friends saw a quality in you they liked and they chose you until you you die. Nothing else matters, nor should it!

How many men of war get a silver star, bronze star and they lay in a box or bag in their special tackle box, or in the sock drawer? How many people even know what they are? War and the military Shall only be a memory if the threat occurs again, until then it shall be forgotten, it should not be honored and kept alive like its a monumental event or something made popular by the fools in Hollywood. Only those fallen should be honored and remembered...they are the heroes. And each year we have a day set aside for them.....and its not a vacation day DAMN IT!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

"because your a Natural Born American Citizen and over your life you'll contribute more to societies future than any military man. Why, because the minute you pay taxes, place a vote and have a child, you are a major part of society that is why. "

Larry, to just lump everyone into the same basket is ridiculous. This country was founded on immigration, religious freedoms and hard work.

My best friend Mike is not a "natural born" American citizen. Owns a house, married, has 3 children, pays taxes and volunteers at the VA in Philadelphia (because he has a heart issue and could not join the military, so he wanted to serve the best way he could). But I guess he doesn't contribute enough?

Larry, again, I'm not here to argue with you, but your posts only show that you are angry at everything you can't control and you lash out with hatred.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not to be argumentative but.

Revolutionary war
Civil war
Mexican American war
War of 1812
Pearl Harbor
WTC 9/11

What did I miss.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Larry said:


> Tuff, tell your Dad I understand.
> 
> As for you no need to apologize for not being a "VET" whippy ti' do... your no more of a man nor less of one.
> 
> ...


I get where your coming from and don't disagree with the sentiment but truth is ,it is nothing but a vacation day to most.

makes no difference what others do with the day. it is not for them.what matters is what YOU do with the day and what it means to YOU.

personally, I don't mourn the dead, I mourn the living.

those ,the dead ,left behind.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Not to be argumentative but.
> 
> Revolutionary war
> Civil war
> ...


indian wars

korea

veitnam

hundreds of "minor "scuffles

iraq

afganistan

the two "big ones"......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

kiyote said:


> indian wars
> korea
> veitnam
> hundreds of "minor "scuffles
> ...


ON OUR SOIL !


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

MO MO ....did you miss this part..."*As for you *no need to apologize for not being a "VET" whippy ti' do... your no more of a man nor less of one."


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

had we been wise, all those would have been on our soil.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

My point was we never had the battles that occurred in in Europe. Geeez you want to be nit picky lets not forget when Japan occupied the Alaskan Island from 1933 to 1934.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

no. read carefully. NAM should NOW be our soil. because it is not ,it was all for nothing.same can be said of other conflicts.

sure the military was victorious but the politicians gave it all away ,therefore they all died for nothing.

I know most can't face that reality but it is true none the less.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

..Ill end my post here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

kiyote said:


> no. read carefully. NAM should NOW be our soil. because it is not ,it was all for nothing.same can be said of other conflicts.
> sure the military was victorious but the politicians gave it all away ,therefore they all died for nothing.
> 
> I know most can't face that reality but it is true none the less.


Our military was certainly far from victorious in Nam. It is now a communist country. You are correct that it seems to have been a waste of lives though. I have the utmost respect for the soldiers who fought these battles. It's unfortunate that we continue to let the Whitehouse dictate to the military how to fight these wars. It appears we may be in at least a pair of no win situations again.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I respect the soldiers who fight the wars . had they been turned loose in nam instead of hindered by lowlife poiticians they would have been victorious in no time.

I have zero respect for those who start the wars and do not for a second buy into the fighting for freedom line.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiyote were you in Nam?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nope. to young. I would have gone had I been older and been drafted. I would not have enlisted just to go though.

I would fight to protect my home other countries can pound sand.let em fight for their own freedom assuming they even want it. if not,I hope they all drop dead.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

youngdon said:


> Not to be argumentative but.
> 
> Revolutionary war
> Civil war
> ...


I believe there was also a skirmish in the far reaches of Alaska called the Battle of the Aleutian Islands where we had to fight the Japanese on our soil because they had garrisons established there. It's been a long time since I read the history books or watched the history channel. But I seem to remember something like that.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiyote I was there. So please refrain from your opinions. What you stated is very far from reality. most of our military had the crap beat out of them. It started with the TET offensive and it went down hill from there. Hamburg hill was won.....but with so many losses it only was a good win for moral as soldiers were in shamble. but we planted our flag. Then our own government had a plan, You cant beat them at jungle warfare so lets eliminate the jungle. Millions of gallons of agent orange were dumped...thousands of soldiers now have issues.

Thank you...Larry


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

shrug . people die in war and there are always casualties.if agent orange is what was needed to win it ,so be it. no sense going to war in the first place ,if your not willing to do what it takes to win it.

funny how those who claim to fight for freedom always tell others to refrain from their opinion, when it differs from their own.

when that is what those benevolent folks always claim to be fighting for.

thank you for yer service. chuckle

thank you for admitting that you were not fighting for freedom. helps tie this whole line of posts back to your thread.

YOU(military folks in general) MIGHT GET THE RESPECT you FEEL you are entitled to if you stop claiming to be making such a noble sacrifice for others and just admit you do it for yourselves not others.

the "you weren't their so you can have no opinion that differs from mine" ,attitude, is exactly why no one care about memorial day anymore.

no need denying it. this tread clearly shows your desire to dictate what others should and should not think.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Larry said:


> MO MO ....did you miss this part..."*As for you *no need to apologize for not being a "VET" whippy ti' do... your no more of a man nor less of one."


Nope I read that part....and the part where everyone needs to be boycotted and so and so is a traitor or draft dodger, etc. And then there was the part about being "natural born american" that pretty much summed up your thoughts of immigration and your misconception that all immigrants do not pay taxes. In case you missed the history lesson, we can all be traced back to immigrants somewhere along the line. Hell, this country was founded by immigrants! Immigration has been happening for hundreds of years, it's not going to stop, not even with a wall.

What made me laugh the most was when you told Tuff that he already has honor.....honor to save a life or help someone, something along those lines. How can you tell anyone they have honor for something like saving a life when in a post before, you think someone should have been shot? That's a complete 180 degree spin.

I get it Larry, you are proud of your service. I am proud of my service too, but just because I served, does not give me the right to judge anyone on their flag etiquette, or their opinion of the memorial day holiday or if someone is a traitor because he talks to North Korea.

You stated that the flag means home. Yes you are right. Land of the free. It stands for freedom. So if a flag that stands for freedom means so much to you, why are you so intent on denying people's freedoms? If someone want's to wear some a flag bandanna, hat or use a cellphone...they have that freedom.

With all due respect, you complained about people not treating Memorial Day the way you think it should be celebrated, but in posting what you did, you again contradicted yourself because you took the spotlight off what you believe to be the real meaning of the holiday and you have illuminated only the negative aspects of the holiday.

I am sure that those who have made the ultimate sacrifice would want another veteran complaining about cellphones and hats and immigration on a day set aside for them. Where is the honor in that?


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

kiyote said:


> YOU(military folks in general) MIGHT GET THE RESPECT you FEEL you are entitled to if you stop claiming to be making such a noble sacrifice for others and just admit you do it for yourselves not others.


That's a little harsh. Honestly. I have never felt like I was entitled to anything just because I was in the military and I have never looked down upon anyone who hasn't been in the military. Yes, I was the one who joined the military, I made the commitment. But I did it so I could *serve* my country, like my fathers before me and their fathers before them. To me, military service is a noble cause and possibly a noble sacrifice. To each their own.......that's what's great about this country!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Mo Mo and Kiyote.....You are both nothing but pot stirring left liberals out to lay down you insecure privileges on others.

You get from my post Larry I am proud of my service.....bullcrap whats there to be proud of. People died. There is nothing noble in killing. My military comrades died two of them, the gooks, thewomen, the children and yes even dogsstrapped with grenades died! Boy that's real noble and its makes me very proud. You can take that and stick it. Both of you. I was a lucky one and the men that didnt make were heroes!

Your damn right I complained about people using Memorial Day as a vacation day and going out with there friends, pounding down beers, laughing, joking and never understanding its only one day in their miserable life they can at least show respect other than for their sorry anal cavities.

I read both of your post and it sounds like a news report instead of individual thoughts. Typical of sheep and lemmings of which there are many in todays time. You both need a dose of reality!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Larry said:


> Mo Mo and Kiyote.....You are both nothing but pot stirring left liberals out to lay down you insecure privileges on others.
> 
> You get from my post Larry I am proud of my service.....bullcrap whats there to be proud of. People died. There is nothing noble in killing. My military comrades died two of them, the gooks, thewomen, the children and yes even dogsstrapped with grenades died! Boy that's real noble and its makes me very proud. You can take that and stick it. Both of you. I was a lucky one and the men that didnt make were heroes!
> 
> ...


chuckle...liberal... lol. ooo snap :roflmao: lol.how could my priviledges be insecure with so many heroes working on my behalf to keep them???? :roflmao:

you should go find your safe space an weep that others don't honor you.maybe some chocolate an puppies will help ya git over it.

I do agree though ,I am without a doubt stirin the pot. hee, hee.

nothing wrong with being proud of your service. kudos to you.folks should be proud of what they do.

don't mean we all have to be proud of it.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Mo Mo said:


> That's a little harsh. Honestly. I have never felt like I was entitled to anything just because I was in the military and I have never looked down upon anyone who hasn't been in the military. Yes, I was the one who joined the military, I made the commitment. But I did it so I could *serve* my country, like my fathers before me and their fathers before them. To me, military service is a noble cause and possibly a noble sacrifice. To each their own.......that's what's great about this country!


perhaps you don't feel entitled but be honest, many(most) do.

and perhaps what you say is true. maybe YOU did join to serve. only you know the answer to that.

but be honest most do it for the steady paycheck.

and before someone(larry )pipes in with how little the military gets paid, that is irrelevant. it is a steady paycheck regardless of the ups and downs of the economy.

most join because ,frankly, they were either to scared , to dumb, or had no opportunity or skill to do anything else.

nothing wrong with that, least they got a job.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

kiyote said:


> chuckle...liberal... lol. ooo snap :roflmao: lol.how could my priviledges be insecure with so many heroes working on my behalf to keep them???? :roflmao:
> 
> you should go find your safe space an weep that others don't honor you.maybe some chocolate an puppies will help ya git over it.
> 
> ...


Its always a shame we have to live in a world with Hanoi Jane clones.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Larry said:


> Its always a shame we have to live in a world with Hanoi Jane clones.


lol. again, ooo snap!

shame we have to live in a world with folks so full of themselves such as you.

you call ME a liberal but you throw out the jane card like a lib throws the racist card.

I know you think it should cow me but frankly ,I don't care.

AS EVIDENCED BY YOUR THREAD, your the one who seeks the approval of others not I.lol

I'm looking forward to the 4th. gonna have a big ol bar b q!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

kiyote said:


> I'm looking forward to the 4th. gonna have a big ol bar b q!


Im bringing beer!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sounds good. hell I'll even grill up a burger fer larry


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well..... now that we've reached a point where you all have each had your say and come to a somewhat amicable point, I'll lock this thread so as not to encourage any more juvenile behavior. 
Should anyone feel the need to carry it further by stirring the pot(2), taking the bait(1), offering an excuse for their poor behavior(3) you can do so to me directly by PM. And while you're at it keep in mind that the guy who started this site did so with the intent of bringing outdoors people together. Expressing your opinion is absolutely acceptable, calling names and engaging in wiener fights with fellow members is not.


----------

